# mint honey?



## muskratcreekhoney (Mar 30, 2010)

I have a mint field, either spearmint or peppermint, that is close to full bloom. This is the first time that I have ever seen it bloom in 10 years. I checked a small hive yesterday and the curing nectar smelled sour almost like goldenrod. Anyone have experience with mint honey? I hope it tastes better than it smells!


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I have tasted mint honey and its one of a few that I can tell the differance (guys in chat say my taster is broken) and there used to be a lot of it grown in northern Indiana, and I found a mint farmer last year but only after he had harvested but the price of the oil droped and he didnt plant it this year.  I thik it would bee a great seller to "tea" drinkers.


----------



## muskratcreekhoney (Mar 30, 2010)

I ended up with 40 pounds of mint honey and it is clearly mint. It's unique but I like goldenrod better. Minty peanutbutter and honey on toast just isn't my thing.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

If you were closer I woudl try to buy it from you.


----------

